# Angeln an der Mosel in Frankreich



## jo.jofischer (25. Juli 2007)

Hallo Zusammen#h
Ich wuerde gerne nach Frankreich zum Angeln an die Mosel Fahren. Kann mir jemand von euch sagen wo es gute Fangstellen gibt.
Ich wuerde mich freuen,wenn mir jemand ein paar Tipps geben kann!​


----------



## Fischmaster (8. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Mosel in Frankreich*

Zu Metz ist eine lange Buhne dort fängt man sehr gut


----------

